# Maricultured - Maxima Clams!



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Just passed through Aquatic Kingdom. Worthy note: 2"-3" Maxima clams (Vanuatu). $34.99 Very nice patterns - some are 'tiger stripes/zebra stripes' others have some yellow/gold pattterns.  Nice size and seem healthy (responding to light stimuli and have attatched foot.).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice!!! I think I might go there today, anyone wanna ride? PM me


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*New addition.....*

The irony - I wasn't even going to roadtrip today.....until a birdie called me early this morning and told me to have a look at some nice clams  .  Here is the one I picked out. It's acclimating in the sump until I figure out what its future will be. Undetermined for now. Thanks to Daniel for giving me a hand today.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sadly I just ran out of money until monday 

I'll have to head over another day and see if he has anything left


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

clams are one thing that I would really like to try in my system..... 

on a side note, very nice clams!!!!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I just picked one up today as well. I got a nice one with a burgundy skirt and a gold/brown center! Currently drip acclimating to my system.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice clam, but even nicer red carpet poking out of the corner


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hay Red, I have a package for you dude.

Also next time you see a nice blue maxima give me a shout! The wife really wants one.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. I'll keep my eyes open. Blue Maximas.....in a decent price range are hard to come by....but I'll let you know if I see anything. Cheers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Price range doesn't matter for the wife, this is going to be her baby so I know I'll be paying upwards of $125 for a really nice one.


----------

